# Pinch grip



## awoess (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking for a comfortable pinch grip shooter.... was thinking ppsg? Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello!
I would recommend the ppmg. It's the big brother of the ppsg.
Or the Bill Hays scorpion or boy scout!
All are really good pinch grip shooter. The ppmg and the scorpion pure ttf and the boy scout an universal shooter.
What do you prefer? ttf or ott or maybe tubes?


----------



## awoess (Mar 11, 2017)

I prefer TTF... I wear a medium sized glove... I was thinking the Boy Scout or maybe Cub Scout? ppmg might be to big for me?


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

awoess said:


> I prefer TTF... I wear a medium sized glove... I was thinking the Boy Scout or maybe Cub Scout? ppmg might be to big for me?


scorpion.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Scorpion


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the simple shot axiom, it has about 14 varieties listed on there page (though only some are able to be set up ttf like the ocularis and universal tipped ones). While I prefer the full sized frames the champ editions have a good following too. The way that the frame fits my hands ,which are larger, is really nice. However when I have let others shoot my axioms they all comment on how well the fit is to their hand regardless of their hand size. Another plus in my book is that you an get the poly ones inexpensively and if you really like it there are several custom makers that can turn you out a collector grade one. So you can have a beater, a heirloom and everything in between. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

if you have small hands like I do, the Boy Shot is a great choice.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - loads ofd guys say the boyscout is amazing (even for larger hands) - with universal tips makes band attachment choice a little more flexible as well over the scorpion. Raventree's comment of the Axiom/Axiom Champ also valid - offers more hand positions as well, so more flexible from that standpoint.

The PPSG isn't so beginner friendly I believe (PPMG is better for this) - and being Aluminium will show fork hits... The Scorpion/BoyScout being polymer seem to be more forgiving and resistant to impacts...

All suggestions here are great options. You'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## awoess (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone.... I'm leaning towards the Boy Scout 
Anyone have the Cub Scout?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a very close copy of a cub scout. Its nice - but not my favourite. Its actually not as comfortable to use as I'd have hoped for.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I pinch like a mug and I shoot the Scout.

No boy and no cub to twist meanings about.

Round off those corners. File on it some...

The Scout will adapt, improvise, and overcome... :battle:


----------

